# Check cutterbar oil level John Deere 1360 Mower Conditioner?



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

My uncle has a Deere 1360 mower conditioner and can't figure out how to check the oil in the cutter bar. As per him, the book/manual suggests draining and refilling the cutter bar if you suspect the level is low or a leak etc...
Surely to goodness there is another way. Heck, I check oil when I have no reason whatsoever to believe the level is low. I check oil levels right after changing it!!
I searched the innerweb high and low and found one single post somewhere on some different site about taking a stud out and measuring the oil...should be 2mm deep it says. I have no idea if that is right or merely a speculation on someone's part.
I guess it doesn't have a deere cutterbar? Kuhn or Krone or something? There are no sightglasses on either end.

Thanks all.

Mark


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If I remember correctly the old JD mowers used a Kuhn one piece cutterbar just like the old NH machines. If that is the case, then the book is correct. Only way is to empty and refill. The 8 ft Kuhn bar uses 44 ounces. Not sure about the 9 ft bar.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

We usually take the end cover off and drain on a slope, turn it around and fill it up with a flexible funnel. Much faster than using the plug. 1.5 qt in that bar.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a 1360 and yes if you want to make sure there is oil in there drain and refill. That is a great idea discbinedr but I will probably still use the plug. Do you pull the plugs and check for debris on the magnets?

The whole mower is Kuhn. I had the knife part #'s memorized and they switched their part this past winter to JD's


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

discbinedr said:


> We usually take the end cover off and drain on a slope, turn it around and fill it up with a flexible funnel. Much faster than using the plug. 1.5 qt in that bar.


My specs are for .52 Gal. Are you recommending using less or is that for the 1350 cutterbar.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd have to check my book. Is .52 the capacity or what should be added after a change? A rebuild will take more than a drain and change.


----------



## John Doe (May 31, 2017)

Fyi. Just the cutterbar on the Jd1360 is manufactured by Kuhn.


----------

